# Crèche



## Sésé22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toute, je viens de me faire licencier  car je suis trop chère par rapport à une crèche.C'était un contrat pour des jumelles 157h66/mois, taux horaire 4,60 brut sur 43 sem. Il est un peu dommage de s'en rendre compte maintenant alors que les enfants ont 2 ans.Je précise que c'était des enfants difficiles , parents aucune autorité, je suis soulagée de ce licenciement
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me démontrer par un calcul ce qu'une ass mat coute à l'année par rapport à une crèche?
En supposant que les parents touche le CMG soit la tranche du milieu soit un remboursement de 314.24 euros
Avec ce que vous allez me démontrer , j'aimerai pouvoir répondre à cette maman qui le dernier jour va savoir me rabacher qu elle va faire des économies en les mettant à la crèche.Merci d avance


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
il y a le crédit d’impôt à prendre en compte aussi.
Mais franchement, face à un parent comme ça, pas la peine de se fatiguer à lui prouver quoi que ce soit .... c'est peine perdu.
Et si en plus vous êtes soulagée, et bien tant mieux, et bon vent à eux...


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tu pourras lui dire qu'une réforme est en cours pour harmoniser les aides des crèches et AM, et pour l'an prochain


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne veux plus de jumeaux, pour n'importe quelle raison,  des que des places se libèrent, les PE voient la double économie. 
J'ai l'impression que les jumeaux plaisent aux crèches


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors tout dépend déjà de la crèche, une crèche style ADMR c’est l’équivalent de la moitié SAUF qu’ils oublient qu’ils ont eu le CMG et le CRÉDIT D’IMPÔT

J’ai eu l’année dernière une enfant qui avait une place à la crèche (mari près de ses sous malgré à son compte etc) et sa femme contre.

Mais malgré tout ÉCOUTE son conjoint malgré qu’elle ne soit pas passer devant Mr le Maire « devra fidélité, écoute bla-bla-bla «  heu … c’est le curé… je me trompe 😅

Enfin bref … je lui ai dit pour rappel ce que ça leur coûtait aux 2 et les avantages CHEZ MOI et les inconvénients À LA CRÈCHE

Résultat : ils ont annulé la place. Par contre dans ma tête … pas cool car prévenue 3 jours avant mes vacances …

Bon ils sont sympas malgré tout et leur gamin génial.

Tout ça pour dire j’avais défendu « mon bifteck » car le gamin super les employeurs jamais de souci.

Sinon vous concernant, le mieux JE pense POLEEMPLOI car 2 d’un coup ça doit valoir le coup

D’autre part un petit conseil 😉

ÉVITER 2 enfants de la même famille … des jumeaux … car place à la crèche et HOP 2 places à chercher 😡


----------



## Lijana (22 Septembre 2022)

Cela m'intéresserait aussi de savoir le coût à la crèche?

c'est vrai que les couches sont fourni, le repas. peut être c'est ça l'économie ? le prix des couches et de repas?


----------



## Lijana (22 Septembre 2022)

> Alors tout dépend déjà de la crèche, une crèche style ADMR c’est l’équivalent de la moitié SAUF qu’ils oublient qu’ils ont eu le CMG et le CRÉDIT D’IMPÔT



Chantou/ c'est équivalent de la moitié? moitié de quoi?


----------



## Tatayoyo (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Ma voisine mets son enfant à la crèche 1 fois par semaine. Elle m à dit payer 70 centimes d euros par heure. Repas couches compris 😢Je peux pas rivaliser😞c'est selon le quotient familial


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai également été licencié pour une crèche une fois, maman solo avec deux enfants à charge (papa qui ne paie quasi jamais la pension)son tarif de crèche allait être 0,70 centime de l'heure forcément je reviens beaucoup plus cher, j'ai ne lui en veut pas, je peux comprendre ses difficultés financières


----------



## Lijana (22 Septembre 2022)

Ah ok. Je comprends mieux.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Au relais , la directrice nous disait certains c’est moins d’un euro tout compris 
comment rivaliser…..


----------



## patchoune (22 Septembre 2022)

ça dépend des crèches, et ça dépend des revenus des parents, et ça dépend du montant de cmg qu'ils touchent pour leur assmat.
en tout cas ma nièce met sa fille ds une crèche municipale à lyon, elle apie environ 800 euros couches, repas, gouter fourni mais l'aide de la caf (CMG) est le double pour mettre l'enfant en crèche par rapport à une assmat donc elle retouche 604 euros  au lieu de 302. plus le crédit d'impot.
donc non on ne peut pas rivaliser avec les crèches. CHERCHEZ L'ERREUR


----------



## patchoune (22 Septembre 2022)

En gros la garde en crèche lui revient à 100 euros tout fourni alors que chez moi  ça lui couterait à sa charge 400 euros plus repas plus entretien plus couches......


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Qu'ils aillent en crèche on a vu le bordel lors du confinement ... et certaines ass mat qui les ont pris malgré tout perso c'était NIET tu te déme.des avec ta crèche !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

C’est environ 500€ mais toutes les aides déduites.

Moi c’était 1000€ - 300 CMG - 96 € impôts - 100€ CESU = 500€ à leur charge donc idem en moins bien


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Impossible de répondre à cette question pour moi car tu ne connais pas avec certitude le prix de la creche choisie, ni le montant de la CMG des PE, ni s'ils ont d'autres types d'aides des CE de leurs entreprises s'il y en a.

De toute façon ce Parent a choisi de changer et a besoin de te dire que c'est une question financière, vrai ou faux tu n'y changera rien.
En te disant ça cela sous entends qu'elle ne remets pas en cause la qualité de ton travail et ça me semble très positif pour toi.

Les Parents qui ont en même temps le restant à charge pour plusieurs enfants (naissance multiples ou fratrie très rapprochée) vont souvent avoir plus de mal financièrement car c'est un fait que le restant à charge est multiplié par 2 ainsi que tous les autres frais liés à l'éducation (vêtements, materiels etc...) alors si à la fin elle ne gagne que 10€/enft cela en fera 20€ en tout et lui permettra d'acheter d'autres choses.

Possible aussi que c'était son choix premier depuis le début mais que 2 places d'un coup ne lui ait été proposé qu'au bout de 2 ans.
Peut être aussi qu'on lui avait proposé 2 mais pas sur la totalité de ses besoins d'accueil (très fréquent!) et elle a attendu d'avoir 2 places complètes proposées plutôt que de te demander un Avenant à la baisse (que tu aurais pu refuser ou negocier un taux qui aurait annuler l'interet financier) ou tout simplement parce qu'elle trouvait peut profitable à ses filles d'avoir 2 modes d'accueil différents...

Tout ça pour dire qu'aucune démonstration ne réparera la déception d'être quittée, qu'elle soit juste ou pas.
Rassures toi en te disant que tu vas gagner en calme puisque c'était compliqué avec elles.
Le reste n'est que detail sans importance.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui après tout vous n'en avez plus rien à faire de cette greluche donc si elle rattaque sur les économies qu'elle va faire ... vous lui rigolez au nezen vous foutant bien de sa gue.le et c'est tout ! vous savez ce que vous valez et le principal étant que vous ayez tous vos papiers et vos sous !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi perso quand le dernier jour elle me parlerai des économies qu'elle va faire....je lui dirai ceci : je suis contente que l'aspect financier passe avant le bien être de vos deux enfants.....🤣 Sur un ton ironique bien sûr car sinon c'est pas drôle 😂


----------



## Sésé22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec Griselda cette maman ne remet pas mon travail en cause car elle m'a dit qu'elle n'avait rien à me reprocher. Je pense plutôt qu'elle a eu peur que j'arrête les contrats car au printemps je lui ai fait part de ma fatigue et lui ai demandé de l'aide pour faire intervenir la puéricultrice ou une éducatrice spécialisée pour m'aider à mettre des choses en place à mon domicile pour aider ses jumelles ( je précise que je n'avais pas d'aide de la maman , elle ne voyais pas la même chose que moi , veut toujours avoir raison et à réponse à tout)Elle a préféré appeler la puéricultrice qui n' a été d'aucun secours car elle ne s'est pas déplacé et à conseillé à cette maman d'avoir une discussion avec moi et si elle n'aboutissait pas de rompre les contrats.En ce qui concerne l'aspect financier je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème quant on part 2 sem sur les iles et 1 sem au sport d'hiver+une baby sitter qui vient chercher les filles certains soirs chez moi......
Mais oui je vais gagner en sérénité, calme et je me dis que j'ai fait mon devoir en alertant et en mettant des choses en place pour aider au maximum ses petites.Chantou a raison terminé les jumelles ou jumeaux cela m'a servi d'expérience. Et pour Nounou 22 oui je lui réserve ta petite phrase. J'espère juste que les alarmes se mettrons en route à la crèche, elle verra qu' il y a le même discours merci à toutes


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Alors reste sur le fait qu'elle ne te reproche rien.
Elle choisi la crèche.
Qui lui offrira peut être un cadre où elle entendra mieux les conseils qu'on pourra lui donner au sujet de ses filles, ou pas... elle verra bien.
Elle trouve que ça lui coûtera moins chère, si c'est vrai c'est un fait qu'elle aura alors plus d'argent à dépenser à un autre poste de dépense que la garde de ses enfants et libre à elle de le souhaiter ainsi. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a les moyens de partir en vacances que l'ont veut absolument dépenser pour un mode d'accueil plutôt qu'un autre. Je veux dire qu'on n'a pas besoin de tirer le diable par la queue pour remplir son friggo pour avoir envie de faire des économies sur certaines choses. 
Ce pourrait être pire. Elle pourrait te trouver tout un tas de reproches infondés pour justifier sa décision qui n'a en fait qu'une seule motivation, d'après ce qu'elle dit: le financier. 
Ce pourrait être pire. Elle pourrait partir sans payer ce qu'elle doit.
Alors oui tu aurais préféré qu'elle tienne son engagement tacite jusqu'au bout c'est à dire jusqu'à la rentrée scolaire des filles et oui la notion d'engagement en prends un coup mais c'est ainsi.

Cesses de te tracasser avec ça car ça ne remet pas en cause tes qualités.
Repete après moi: je suis une bonne professionnelle.


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

je confirme que les jumeaux, c'est un vrai aimant à crèche, je n'en veut plus à cause de ça.
Quand j'ai travaillé avec mon mari, on avait plus souvent 2 places qui se libérait, donc, on a accueillis 3 paires de jumeaux, la seule paire qu'on a eu jusqu'au bout, sont ceux qui avaient des horaires incompatibles avec la crèches.
Et parmi ceux qui sont partis, il y avait d'anciens voisins, dont j'avais invité, monsieur, une fois par semaine à manger chez moi pendant 1 an, et pendant la longue hospitalisation de madame, pour lui soutenir le moral.
Ils nous ont promis plein de fois que si ils étaient bien chez nous, ils les laissaient, mais au final, "ils sont bien chez vous, mais c'est moins cher"
aucune moralité!


----------

